# Kann man sowas als Websitehintergrund umsetzen?



## Tha_Joka (21. Februar 2006)

Hi! 

Ich hab mal ne ganz einfache Frage mit wohl ziemlich schwieriger Umsetzung: Könnte ich so einen Effekt (möglichst NICHT in Flash) als Homepagehintergrund verwenden ... Das Problem ist dass sich die Strahlen einem größenveränderten Fenster anpassen sollten ... 

Vielen Dank für eure Gehirnwindungen 

Joka


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2006)

Hi,
also du kannst natürlich das komplette Bild als Hintergrund definieren und sagen das es immer angepasst werden soll. Nur bekommst du so recht große Daten. Was du natürlich machen könntets wäre das Bild zu slicen und es in verschiedene Divs laden diese jeweils auch wieder anpassen lassen und deine Webseite mittels Layer darüber setzen. Nur mußt du halt immer die Datenmenge berücksichtigen die entsteht.

Gruß


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. Februar 2006)

Du könntest es mit einer SVG-Datei versuchen (die werden automatisch skaliert), aber das unterstützt afaik bspw. der Internet Explorer (noch) nicht. Eine andere (halbwegs vernünftige) Lösung sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2006)

Daran hatte ich auch gedacht. 
Ich muß dich leider etwas korrigieren SilentWarrior mittel Plugin kann auch der IE SVG interpretieren nur den hatt halt so gut wie niemand instaliert.

Gruß


----------



## Mamphil (21. Februar 2006)

Hi,

als Kompromiss könntest du eine 1500x1500 Pixel große JPEG-Grafik erstellen, die du per JavaScript passend im Hintergrund positionierst. Wenn das Bild nicht scharf sein soll (was bei Lichtstrahlen ja nicht unbedingt gegeben sein muss), kannst du eine hohe Kompression wählen und damit die Dateigröße im akzeptablen Bereich halten.

Mamphil


----------



## Tha_Joka (22. Februar 2006)

Hi! 

Also danke erstmal ... aber so wie ich das jetzt rausgehört habe wird das entweder DSL 6000 groß oder niemand kanns angucken ...  

Alternativen? ... 


Gruuuuuuuß!


----------



## Mamphil (22. Februar 2006)

Nein, ich habe es soeben einmal ausprobiert: Die weichgezeichnete und auf 1400x1400 Pixel vergrößerte Grafik ist mit 50 kByte problemlos geeignet.

Mamphil


----------



## holzoepfael (22. Februar 2006)

naja, 50kb sind schon eher gross ! also da muesste der rest so gut wie keinen platz brauchen....


----------



## Tha_Joka (22. Februar 2006)

Kann ich auch ein kleines Bild nehmen und es strecken in HTML?


----------



## Mamphil (22. Februar 2006)

Kann man, dann pixelt es aber auf - du kannst das Bild in ein absolut positioniertes DIV legen und darin skalieren, ggf. musst du JavaScript verwenden. Aber wie gesagt: Du wirst die Pixel ziemlich stark sehen.

Ob 50 kByte viel oder wenig ist, hängt immer von der Vergleichsseite ab... Ich denke aber, damit kann man heute schon leben. Ggf. kann man die Hintergrundgrafik auch erst laden, wenn der Rest der Seite geladen ist.

Mamphil


----------



## holzoepfael (23. Februar 2006)

Nun, ich kenne mich mit HTML nicht aus mamphil, aber der zweite Vorschlag - falls umsetzbar - klingt doch shconmal ganz gut....

btw. mir persönlich machen die 50kb/s nichts aus, das ist nicht das Problem, aber irgendwo gab es einmal eine Seite, wo man die URL seiner Page eingeben konnte, und dann wurde automatisch die Ladezeit getestet und die HTML Datei auf Fehler.... War ganz praktisch....


----------



## birman (23. Februar 2006)

Hm... Ist jetzt natürlich die Frage, wie der Hintergrund denn nun beschaffen sein soll. Wenn der nämlich zweifarbig ist (wie der, der oben angehängt ist), dann würde ich ja eher auf die "ach wie uncoolen" *.gif-Datein umschwenken. Da steht man dann auf 1500*1500 nur mit 12kb da, anstelle der 50kb bei usseliger JPEG-Qualität. - keine Ahnung... schätze ich halte mich da lieber mal raus... 

bir


----------



## helaukoenig (23. Februar 2006)

Umsetzung hin oder her, gif oder jpeg: Meinst du, dass dann der Vordergrund noch zu erkennen ist?


----------



## franz007 (23. Februar 2006)

Obwohl du es schon ganz von Anfang nicht wolltest, per flash hättest du mit Dateigröße und Skalierbarkeit keine Probleme.

Und laut Macromedia haben soweit ich mich erinnere auch über 95% den flashplayer installiert.


----------

